# I Know It's Not.



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello, i thought i would post this photo on here, i know it's not a military watch, but, they do go by the name of Trench watch's, and that's near enough for me, this one as a silver case that is stamped for 1915, [1st world war] nice dial and lens, time keeping not to bad, hope you dont mind. b.f.n. fred.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Fred

Looks pretty good to me. Do you ever wear it, or is it just a collection piece? I have a very similar one in good condition apart from it not actually working! The strap on mine is usable but pretty naff really. I'd like to get it repaired but I'm told that spares would be very difficult to find. I may yet get it looked at.

Nice watch thanks for posting the picture

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul, yes i do wear it from time to time, there seems to be plenty about so maybe if yours is nothing out the ordinary it might not be all that difficult, mine came from a dealer at the giant Newark antique fair about two yrs ago, and cost me Â£50 and had just been serviced, so not to bad i thought. the strap on mine looks very good on the watch, that came from a car boot for a couple of quid and looks N.O.S. i have not seen one of these before its black leather with a stainless clasp at the back where you can ajust it [near the slots], so when you close the strap to your wrist it looks like leather all the way round. neat,and makes the watch look better. cheers fred.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Fred

Glad to hear you wear the watch. I'd wear mine if it worked, a lot of older watches are quite small but this is a decent size at 34mm across. I'm beginning to realise that I may now have too many (if that's possible) watches, so I don't want to buy any more. I'm going to have to sell a few or just not buy any more and enjoy what I have. However I may look into getting my trench watch (if that's what it is) repaired.

Here's a picture of mine along with a Rotary dress watch (from the 50's I would guess) that I was given by someone at work. I like it because of its simplicity, the style of the numerals and the sub second dial. Interestingly this watch is on a decent quality leather strap which is signed Omega (unfortunately the buckle isn't) so the strap probably cost more than the watch!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a slightly blurry picture of the movement of my trench watch. It's marked 15 jewels swiss made. The balance wheel moves for a few seconds when I gently shake the watch, the crown ratchets and turns the two big gears on the right of the movement but doesn't actually appear to wind anything and when it's pulled out the hands can be set.

Maybe the mainspring has gone?

Anyone care to hazard a guess?

Many thanks

Paul


----------

